
Show HN: MIDI.space – WebMIDI and Audio Mashup for Finger Drumming - mustardamus
http://midi.space
======
fit2rule
Nice .. it sure feels weird, though, to be firing up a web browser to be
controlled by an external MIDI device .. ;) I wonder how long it'll be before
we get an Ableton Live-style app written this way ..

~~~
dbattaglia
I wonder how willing companies like Ableton would be into putting their audio
warping algorithms in client side JavaScript?

~~~
mustardamus
Oh at some point they need to get in the game. It feels like everything is
migrating to the browser. Be it just for a collab on where the Kicks are in a
drum-pattern. Shared sound design just comes after.

~~~
dbattaglia
For sure, I think the biggest problem (besides WebAudio kinda sucking still)
is them basically open sourcing very fancy DSP algorithms by making them
visible with "View Source".

~~~
mustardamus
Indeed. Production grade WebDAW's are far away. Maybe the DRM-crap catches up
(lets hope not) and they could protect their algorithms.

